
The Open-Closed Principle, again – from a new perspective - xapadlo
https://medium.com/@wrong.about/the-open-closed-principle-c3dc45419784
======
allan_golds
Unclosable pop-up.

~~~
xapadlo
Um, that's strange, can't reproduce that in any of my devices :/

